# Sno-Way MT Series For Sale



## CJ7 (Dec 30, 2012)

I’m having a difficult time finding the correct mount. Possibly someone else could use this plow. It’s in excellent condition an always stored inside. I have the wireless control for the unit as well. 

$1000

Thanks, Michael 
812-290-3125


----------

